# Linux Applet/Webstart Schriftunterschiede



## PaterHuber (10. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem: Wenn ich meine Applikation als Webstart fahre, ist das Schriftbild unter Linux anders, als wenn ich die Applikation als Applet fahre.

Unter Windows ist in beiden Fällen, egal ob Webstart oder Applet, das Schriftbild richtig.

Wo muss ich ansetzen?

Danke und Gruss
PATRICK

*Linux Webstart nicht gut* :autsch:






Linux Applet gut 





Windows Webstart gut 





Windows Applet gut


----------



## Tobse (10. Feb 2014)

Aus mir ebenfalls unerklärlichen Gründen ist die Standard-Schritart in Java unter Ubuntu *fett*. Ich würde versuchen, _Regular_ zu erzwingen.


----------



## PaterHuber (11. Feb 2014)

Servus Tobse

Ich fahre openSUSE. Das bedeutet, es ist Linux-Distri unabhängig. Wie und und wo kann ich das in der Installation erzwingen? In der Applikation (programmiertechnisch) habe ich es schon erzwungen.

Gruss; PATRICK


----------



## Tobse (11. Feb 2014)

PaterHuber hat gesagt.:


> Servus Tobse
> 
> Ich fahre openSUSE. Das bedeutet, es ist Linux-Distri unabhängig. Wie und und wo kann ich das in der Installation erzwingen? In der Applikation (programmiertechnisch) habe ich es schon erzwungen.
> 
> Gruss; PATRICK



Eine anere möglichkeit fällt mir nicht ein. Vielleicht klappt es, wenn du eine dünnere Schriftart erzwingst? da ich von Ubuntu komme wäre das dann 
	
	
	
	





```
Ubuntu Light
```
, wie das in SUSE ist kann ich dir nicht sagen :/


----------

